# the "BIG" question...



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its pretty clear that Zeke wants another big boy to solidify the front line..

The potential targets????

Kwame....Hunter...James...

Its not as simple as which one you want...Its also a question of what you are willing to give up or having your cake and eating eat also(before sweetney gets to it) :biggrin: 

larry frigging hughes just signed with cleveland for 12 MILLION $$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That leaves a whole at the SG in Washington..They are also in need of a PF..

How badly do you want Kwame??Sweetney bad??Jamal Crawford bad???Its gonna cost you..Is he worth the gamble??


Jerome James...Tiny chance the MLE gets him,but I seriously doubt it..Would you do a sign and trade involving local product Jamal Crawford???

Hunter....Great shot blocker,good size,not much else..the good news is he comes CHEAP and the roster stays intact....

If I could get James for the MLE,thats my vote,but my brain tells me JC is heading to the nations capital for Mr Kwame Brown..Zeke got Q and grabbed nate at 21 for a reason....

Marbury
Q
Ariza
Frye 
Kwame


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i wouldnt mind kwame or hunter. id want hunter especially just cause i really want a shotblocker, but kwame can do much more...but his pricetag is higher


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i wouldnt mind kwame or hunter. id want hunter especially just cause i really want a shotblocker, but kwame can do much more...but his pricetag is higher


Let me ask you...

hunter comes for the Mle.....I assume you would take him no matter what for that price

that doesnt stop you from trading JC or sweetney for kwame

would you do that trade also??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

if we got hunter...then sweetney becomes a little more expendable and i probably would do that deal

kwame, hunter, frye, williams and rose can man the 4 and 5. i dont wanna trade jamal yet. i like the idea of q jamal and marbury starting together


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> if we got hunter...then sweetney becomes a little more expendable and i probably would do that deal
> 
> kwame, hunter, frye, williams and rose can man the 4 and 5. i dont wanna trade jamal yet. i like the idea of q jamal and marbury starting together


I prefer Ariza starting at the 2/3,otherwise there are too many defensive mismatches and way to much penetration..

If we got Hunter and kwame,who starts???? Hunter,Frye,Kwame????
Kwame is not a great weak side defender..


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think we all know who I want on the team....I think Kwame has a lot of untapped potential and Zeke would help him realize it. Bring on Kwame!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I think we all know who I want on the team....I think Kwame has a lot of untapped potential and Zeke would help him realize it. Bring on Kwame!!


its gonna cost you sweetney .....maybe jc...

ill take hunter with the mle


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> its gonna cost you sweetney .....maybe jc...
> 
> ill take hunter with the mle


I know its gonna cost, we have talked about this in many threads. I have given up on keeping any players, I just have this feeling that Zeke can turn Kwame into the player he should be right now. I'm just hoping we get Kwame so we can stop looking at Antoine Walker, we don't need Antoine on this team, we have enough brick shooters to go around.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I know its gonna cost, we have talked about this in many threads. I have given up on keeping any players, I just have this feeling that Zeke can turn Kwame into the player he should be right now. I'm just hoping we get Kwame so we can stop looking at Antoine Walker, we don't need Antoine on this team, we have enough brick shooters to go around.


I was saying I would take Kwame in a sign and trade and sign Hunter to the MLE..We would go from having the 6'8" and under team to the 7 foot team


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> I was saying I would take Kwame in a sign and trade and sign Hunter to the MLE..We would go from having the 6'8" and under team to the 7 foot team


Oh alright, I guess I wasn't following you with what you are saying. Yeah I wouldn't mind that at all, getting Kwame and Hunter would really shore up the front line.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Uh oh. Isiah likes Jerome James. Say hello to another bad contract, Knicks fans.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Uh oh. Isiah likes Jerome James. Say hello to another bad contract, Knicks fans.


Considering the Lakers drafted jerome James junior,baby bynum i would think you would like papa bynum...

And lets not rule out Hunter...Zeke wants a shot blocker

Ill take any of those bums for th :biggrin: e MLE


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

uh oh...looks like kwame will cost us Q..



> If the Knicks want Brown, it will cost them Quentin Richardson, according to an Eastern Conference team executive who has been briefed on the talks. The executive requested anonymity to avoid jeopardizing potential deals.
> 
> Richardson's salary, $6.3 million, makes him a good fit in a trade for Brown, who is expected to earn something in that price range in a new contract. But the Knicks just recently acquired Richardson, in a trade for Kurt Thomas, and would be reluctant to part with him while gambling on Brown. The first pick in the 2001 draft, Brown has yet to establish himself as a full-time starter.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> uh oh...looks like kwame will cost us Q..


Alright then, I don't want Kwame anymore....


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> uh oh...looks like kwame will cost us Q..


Throw in a #1 pick and I'd glad trade shooty Mcbadback.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Throw in a #1 pick and I'd glad trade shooty Mcbadback.


seeing as Q's spot on the roster was occupied by kurt thomas 2 weeks ago ...if zeke got another 1st rounder for Q in a trade for kwame you would have to consider him an early candidate for Gm of the year.

that would be kurt thomas for kwame and 2 1st rounders a steal so bad he'd be on america's most wanted.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> seeing as Q's spot on the roster was occupied by kurt thomas 2 weeks ago ...if zeke got another 1st rounder for Q in a trade for kwame you would have to consider him an early candidate for Gm of the year.
> 
> that would be kurt thomas for kwame and 2 1st rounders a steal so bad he'd be on america's most wanted.


we think alike..i just posted that kt for kwame and the #21 is too good to be true...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

id rather have jerome james than hunter, personally.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but james is on the wrong side of 30,and has no work ethic....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> but james is on the wrong side of 30,and has no work ethic....


hes 29...with no work ethic....

ill take either for the mle


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

If you can get Kwame for Q straight up. You gotta make that trade.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i would not give q for kwame. besides that, i believe after a player is traded...you gotta wait a while before you deal him again, so dont expect to see q going anywhere soon.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

I think you're right on the trade restrictions


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nymoorestx said:


> I think you're right on the trade restrictions


he is..90 days or something like that


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

If that's the case they could have it done by October.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Seriously guys screw JJ the first narcoleptic in the NBA can make his home elsewhere.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nymoorestx said:


> If that's the case they could have it done by October.


i think i am wrong...if its a straight up trade,i think the player is good to go..


----------

